# Bersa grips for .40 Thunder Pro HC?



## kenpodon (May 22, 2013)

Where can I get custom grips for my Bersa .40 Thunder Pro HC? Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you don't mind being without your factory-made grips for a while, any good grip-maker can use them as patterns from which to make new ones to your liking.
Google "custom gun grips," and you'll get lots of results.


Some custom grip makers will put you in the waiting line, and only ask you to send in your factory grips at the exact moment that your work is about to begin.


----------



## kenpodon (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, I may have to do that.


----------



## valent (Mar 18, 2013)

http://www.marschalgrips.com/bersa.uc9/final.v4-hc9-uc9/v4.hc9-uc9.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!

Those are really, really nice!
Especially the first pair, without checkered side panels.


----------

